# Oh my...



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I was browsing Craigslist looking for hedgehogs and supplies, you can never pass up a good deal when it comes to nice cages, heaters, or the likes...when I stumbled across this add...

http://denver.craigslist.org/pet/2245573992.html

Note the "maybe hedgehog when we find her! $100"....Does that mean they have one and it's MIA?? :shock:


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Sunflowerseeds said:


> Note the "maybe hedgehog when we find her! $100"....Does that mean they have one and it's MIA?? :shock:


I think so...


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Maybe??? If they lose her I am thinking they REALLY need to rehome her. Poor little girl.


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

I know, when I saw that I was so sad. It's one thing to see pictures of awful tank set ups with wheels that can be dangerous and no bedding, or no wheels at all. But at least those people know where their hedgehog is! :roll:


----------



## tut (Feb 27, 2011)

what a poor baby, i hope they find her?him and give it a good home. one where it wont get lost!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

*facepalm* Ugh. Some people should NOT be allowed to own pets.


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh my ...


----------

